# Mikey,s got cancer please pray for him



## BCOWANWHEELS (Nov 24, 2011)

MY GSD OF OVER 11 YRS "MIKEY" HAS GOT CANCER. 2 VET SURGONS SAY ITS INOPERABLE... sadly. he,s been my constant companion since he was a 6 week old puppy. always with me everywhere. been on all our local news stations. he doesnt show to be in pain and is only on antibiotics per my vet. his bottom next to his anus is openned up and slightly bleeding. my female constantly grooms him and keeps him clean. everyone that will please PRAYfor mike. I know the end is comming and as I,ve always done highly spoiling a great dog. he,s truely been a gift from GOD ever since GOD put him in my life. he,s a real trooper.
bob in tn.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sending prayers for your sweet Mikey and for strength for you. Cancer stinks! Mikey is a beautiful boy.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

im so sorry to be reading this, sending prayers for your mikey, and prayers for you bob, he is such a handsome boy


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Prayers and good wishes for Mikey! Sure is handsome!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry Mikey has cancer  I hate Cancer so bad. It is a terrible disease. Prayers to you and Mikey....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

May you and Mikey have many good days and may Mikey be pain free.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey Mikey, looks like it will be your time to go to the next level soon. I know your ok with that, just try to help your mom with the separation.

You know you will be with each other again, because you've always been connected to the next place. Try to give her that unconditional faith and belief, through your eyes, it will be hard for her because she wasn't born with your innocence and knowing about "the next place" but she will get there and be with you forever....


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Nov 24, 2011)

mikey and I thank you,all so much. ask mikey if he loves me and get a bark,ask hime if he knows i love him and get a bigger bark ask him if he LOVES JESUS and you,ll get a very large and loud repeated bark. I never taught it to him it all came naturalally. 
bob


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Nov 24, 2011)

i want to take the time to thank each and everyone of you for praying for mikey. today he passed right next to me. to the best of my knoledge he never showed any pain PRAISE GOD . i,ve truely lost my best friend that ever walked the face of the earth with me. GOD blessed mankind so much when he created the GSD . I,ve had sheperds for 35+ yrs and none of them as a total could compare to mikey. I let him and sadie try to mate over christmas and she has 2 weeks to go to deliver if shes with pups. seems shes picked up some belly weight and her rear teets seem to be getting bigger, maybe me just being hopeful. even with this devistating loss I feel GOD has truely blessed me when he sent mikey into my life and I just want to praise him for being so merciful.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Mikey


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Atleast you got to be with him right up to the very end. Im sure that helped him tremendously. RIP handsome boy......


----------

